# iPad



## nickolasbanksthomas (Oct 25, 2016)

My iPad says that it is registered in a domain, and i need to reset it because i bought it on amazon. So i dont want the domain to track it and come find me because some how it is registered in a domain and it needs a pin passcode and i dont know what to do cause they are probably looking for the iPad and i dont want to be tracked


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

nickolasbanksthomas said:


> i dont know what to do cause they are probably looking for the iPad and i dont want to be tracked


Are you saying that you stole it? Or bought a stolen one? If either of those is the case we are certainly not going to offer any help other than to suggest that you report it to Amazon or the local police.


----------



## nickolasbanksthomas (Oct 25, 2016)

No I am saying that the previous owner had ot enrolled in a domain


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

If you bought it from Amazon like this, you should contact them. Or at least the seller. I doubt we can assist much in this one.


----------

